# Natural shot



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

What is you natural shot?
Is it a draw or fade or do you just hit mit down the middly all the time?

My natural shot is a fade and even though i have tried to change it to draw i must say i have almost complete control over my golf ball...happy days


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

My natural shot is probably a draw but at this point i can shape my shots and control either just as easily


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Lucky you.....sometimes if i zip into the ball too fast i can slice it but now im ok with it


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

OK...what if it's all 3?!?!?!?


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

then youre special


----------



## Ditty72 (Oct 28, 2006)

I hit a fade usually. I hit it very straight but I prefer to hit a fade.


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

im special too :laugh:​


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

we are all special in our own way.

Me? I bet im the only one here who can consistently hit it 3 yards with a 5 iron.


----------

